# Irish DVB-T Freeview + Sky Digital into Tivo?



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

I could do with some advice.

I have a Tivo Series 1 working fine with Sky satellite signals here in Ireland. I'm using the Cachecard for web updates and TivoWebPlus for remote access. However Ireland has recently begun DVB-T trials using a system similar to the UK, and I'm part of that trial. The Freeview box is a Humax HDCI 2000T which I've seen to be supported by Tivo for UK freeview. The Humax does not have an RF modulator.

I'm hoping to connect both the Sky (via Scart) and the Humax DVB-T (via VCR's RF out) to my Tivo and to control recordings to both. However I'm not sure how this will work with the Freeview box, since I'm presuming that the Tivo knows nothing about the Irish DVB-T trial. The fifteen Humax channel numbers in the trial show as three digits beginning with '0' - so 001 - 015, but leaving out the leading zero works with the Humax remote.

Can anyone help with this and suggest the best way to go about setting up this combination?

Thanks.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

ROI is not actually supported by TiVo - Sky ROI is there because you can access it in the UK.


----------



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Ozsat, but I obviously didn't make myself clear in that message. 

I was trying to give as much information as possible. As I said, I didn't expect Tivo to know anything about the channel information or EPG of an Irish DVB-T trial. 

My request was for help in setting up the Humax and Sky inputs in such a way that I could record from both to the Tivo. I'm again presuming that there is a way to do this, but I don't know how the Tivo will handle the Irish DVB-T channel numbers or how I can manually set recordings on the Humax box. Thanks.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Sky needs to be in the SCART - connect the terrestrial box to the RF.

You can select manual records via RF (AER channels on TiVo).


----------



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Ozsat,

I understand about the Scart/RF side, just didn't know how it would work for scheduling RF input recordings when there is no EPG info.

Do you know of a post or link which outlines the steps for manual recording in more detail? 

Thanks again.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If you do a manual record - you can type in an RF channel number which does not have to relate to an active channel on TiVo.

Manual record is an option on TiVo in the record by time/channel menu.


----------



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Belated thanks for that Ozsat.

I seem to be having a problem with 'subscribing' to threads. I think I'm subscribed so don't check the forum directly. Then I discover much later that I've had replies.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

pipkato said:


> Belated thanks for that Ozsat.


Belated indeed 

Did you find a solution in the intervening 6 months?


----------



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Well that 'subscription' worked.

No I'm afraid - no solution yet, but then again I really haven't spent such a lot time at it. Will have a go again in a couple of weeks.


----------

